# Flips Jon boat modification



## Flip (Apr 8, 2012)

Bought the boat in 2010 as a 2009 left over. Did a full modification with two tone paint. Red on the outside to match my truck with metalic silver on the inside with 2 coats of clear coat. Framed out entire boat with 1x1's. It has long rod / oar storage compartment , life jacket compartment , anchor compartment , build in cooler & tackle box compartment. A total of 7 storage areas leaving the boat completely free of any loose items laying on top deck or inside lower floor area. I have never owned a jon or bass boat & I have never done anything like this in my life before. I was shocked how well it turned out. I added on board charger for 2 batteries a 60 amp breaker. Trolling motor plugs into front deck receptical. Would love to get some comments. I have really enjoyed seeing all the mods on this site. I'm in heaven. Didnt even know they had sites like this until last week when I was doing some surfing.


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2012)

moved! :beer:


----------



## Dragonman (Apr 18, 2012)

Sweet Boat, Very nice job. You should be proud of what you have done.


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks great! How did you attach your 1x1s to the side of your boat?


----------



## TimRich (Apr 18, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## whiteboots16 (Jul 27, 2012)

What kind of paint did you use, and how did you apply it. I'm about to paint my 1648, and trying to get some ideas.


----------



## slipsinker (Jul 28, 2012)

Professional looking mod... like the bold paint job


----------



## xXT.WARDXx (Mar 1, 2013)

How did your rod locker turn out? did you put hooks in it or do you just lay your rods in


----------



## Fishingtech (Mar 2, 2013)

Love that color, thats a very nice setup that you have.


----------

